# Doctors Grow Nose on Mans Forehead



## Big Don (Sep 25, 2013)

*Doctors Grow Nose on Man&#8217;s Forehead*






                                                                       By Gillian Mohney

                      Sep 25, 2013 1:17pm ABCNEWS/Reuters EXCERPT:




After a Chinese man&#8217;s nose was irreparably damaged from infection,  his doctors decided to &#8220;grow&#8221; a second nose on the man&#8217;s forehead to  replace the original nose.
 The patient, identified only as Xiaolian according to Reuters, has  his nose damaged from an infection following a car accident. His doctors  decided the only way to reconstruct his nose was to surgically form a  new one on the 22-year-old&#8217;s forehead.


 Tissue expanders were placed under the skin and then cut to resemble a  nose. According to local media, doctors expect to implant the new nose  soon.
END EXCERPT
Very cool medical advancement.
Oh, hell, you know I didn't post this for that...
Look at the Pic!
He's lucky he didn't drown, one rainstorm could have killed him...
He must take baths instead of showers...
You wonder if he picked it, don't you?
He pissed off the wrong guy, and that guy really did rearrange his face...


----------



## granfire (Sep 25, 2013)

gives totally new meaning to the idea of having the nose in the middle of your face.....
But why did they put it on upside down?!


----------



## Big Don (Sep 25, 2013)

granfire said:


> gives totally new meaning to the idea of having the nose in the middle of your face.....
> But why did they put it on upside down?!



Why not put it upside down?


----------



## Takai (Sep 25, 2013)

If this procedure doesn't work out for him I suppose he could get a job with Kleenex.

(All kidding aside, that is a really cool way to solve this guys issue.)


----------



## granfire (Sep 25, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Why not put it upside down?



water will run into it....sheesh!


----------



## Big Don (Sep 25, 2013)

granfire said:


> water will run into it....sheesh!



I bet blowing his nose looks really dramatic...


----------



## Takai (Sep 25, 2013)

Big Don said:


> I bet blowing his nose looks really dramatic...



And head colds have to be really miserable....


----------



## granfire (Sep 25, 2013)

you are just thumbing your noses at this poor man's blight!


----------



## K-man (Sep 25, 2013)

granfire said:


> gives totally new meaning to the idea of having the nose in the middle of your face.....
> But why did they put it on upside down?!


When the come to reposition it they will most likely leave a flap of skin connected, the bit between his nose and the new nose. That will give a blood supply to the new nose until more blood vessels can grow. Similar process occurs with breast surgery to retain the nipple.
:asian:


----------



## granfire (Sep 25, 2013)

K-man said:


> When the come to reposition it they will most likely leave a flap of skin connected, the bit between his nose and the new nose. That will give a blood supply to the new nose until more blood vessels can grow. Similar process occurs with breast surgery to retain the nipple.
> :asian:



Now how would you know about nipples?!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 25, 2013)

Too cool.


----------



## granfire (Sep 25, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Too cool.



In a creepy way though....


----------



## K-man (Sep 25, 2013)

granfire said:


> Now how would you know about nipples?!


Actually I consider myself quite an expert. I started my study over sixty five years ago, first hand to mouth, so to speak, and have maintained an active interest ever since, with the possible exception of those years between say three and ten!


----------



## granfire (Sep 25, 2013)

K-man said:


> Actually I consider myself quite an expert. I started my study over sixty five years ago, first hand to mouth, so to speak, and have maintained an active interest ever since, with the possible exception of those years between say three and ten!



No need to get your nose out of joint...


----------



## Big Don (Sep 25, 2013)

K-man said:


> When the come to reposition it they will most likely leave a flap of skin connected, the bit between his nose and the new nose. That will give a blood supply to the new nose until more blood vessels can grow. Similar process occurs with breast surgery to retain the nipple.
> :asian:


Hey! I posted this for smart *** remarks! There you go, being all practical...


----------



## K-man (Sep 25, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Hey! I posted this for smart *** remarks! There you go, being all practical...


Don't blame me! *Gran* made me do it.


----------



## DennisBreene (Sep 26, 2013)

I'll give you practical. Imagine what you can grow (maybe larger?) in close proximity to the original part to have a spare. The mind boggles.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 26, 2013)

Perv... hahaha


----------



## DennisBreene (Sep 26, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Perv... hahaha



Actually, I've seen the photo's. Let's just say the end result left much room for improvement.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Oct 17, 2013)

I've heard of nosey neighbors, but this is ridiculous.


----------

